# 18" MC2 RT6 Chrome Wheels



## zerokill2006 (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought an 05 GTO two months ago with 4400 miles and the 18" MC2 RT6 Chrome rims.

Were these installed as part of a factory OEM? If so would they be covered under a warranty?

There was a hair line crack in one of my spokes on the driver rear wheel that resulted in the entire wheel breaking on all 5 spokes around the center hub area while I was in a long curve doing about 50mph. The hub area of the wheel stayed bolted onto the brake assembly.

There wasn't a lot of body damage to the car, but the pontiac dealership that is repairing is claiming that these were not factory installed rims covered in the warranty.

I have tried looking for MC2 but apparently they are no longer in business. My insurance company is only covering the one wheel that broke.

Is there any way that I can hold Pontiac responsible, and do you know how I can prove that it was a factory wheel?

Thanks for your time and help with this.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if those were the lace wheels I believe this was a common problem and led to their demise on GTOs...they were a dealer installed option (IIRC) and should be covered under warranty...my '06 with SAP I was told mine had these on and they were replaced with 17" stockers prior to my buying...pics would help to be sure...
Good Luck!
Bill


----------



## zerokill2006 (Aug 7, 2008)

*lace*

Bill,

Thanks for the info. Forgive my ignorance, but I don't know what you mean by "lace" wheels.

I am a new GTO owner and I'm still adjusting to the language :lol:

I will try to post pictures of the broken wheel.

Thanks again for your input =D


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

zerokill...I was talking about #2 in the pics attached...kind of a snowflake like wheel???
LS1GTO.com Forums - MC2 guys. Please come in: Dealer Installed Wheels
Bill


----------

